# 54" Wallcovering



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I install mostly residential paper. I have some experience with installing 54" vinyl. I also have a pasting machine. I need info on what to charge. I have since noticed that there is a difference between Square yards and Linear yards. What is the norm when bidding out a commercial installation, is it by the square yard or linear yard and what is the pricing. I understand pricing would be different for jobs requiring many cuts and wraps but the pricing I am looking for would be something like multiple motel rooms or long hallways.

Thanks

Sal


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have always priced it by the linear yard.

For production type work, you'd be lucky to get $5-$7 a yard.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Pro wall Guy,

I gather from your response that while the going rate should be $5 to $7 a lin yard most contractors on the bigger commercial installations will not pay that much? On the painting end I know in new homes construction I can't caulk and fill nail holes in a 2000 plus square foot home for what the going rate is much less paint it and supply the paint for $2.50 a square ft. If I can't make my rate in painting or wallpapering I tend to stay away from it. But never say never...........this past year I've had to sometimes shave off my 10 to 20% cushion off the contract quote to get the job.

Thanks for your input

Sal


----------

